# Isle of Wight & New Forest in June



## 131295 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi. We are looking to visit the New Forest and Isle of Wight in June. Can anyone recommend any good sites. We don't have any children so tend to prefer quieter sites, but would ideally like the site in IOW to be within walking distance of one of the towns. Any info would be helpful . Thanks from MH newbies.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are 17 recommended in the MHF campsite database in case you were unaware.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Forest Holidays run by the C&C club run the New Forest sites. You could most probably order a brochure from the C&C club website.If you are a club member and a senior wotsit you can get a worthwhile discount during mid and low seasons.

There are several quiet and fairly natural sites, Setthorns, Longbeech and Denny Wood, which is dog-free, spring to mind.

Be aware that most New Forest sites are minimum facility sites, but do provide excellent freshwater and toilet emptying points.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

In June most of the Forest Hols sites should be quiet, with plenty of space. You get the best bargains by being a CCC member (or having a Forest Hols card or whatever it is!). Not sure what is available on the Island.

We like Setthorns - no toilets, but hook ups available. Nice walking / cycling along the old railway - gets you almost all the way into Brockenhurst "off road" .


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We have just returned from a stay at The Orchards on the IOW, not far from Yarmouth, the site was very well kept and had wonderful facilities but the roads on the island were enough to put us off returning, 

Yarmouth was very nice as well as Newport and Cowes. They are quit strict on parking so make sure you dont take up more than one space without buying 2 tickets (we used spaces that backed onto grass banks etc.)

The South of the island was a bit run down, a lot of old derelict holiday camps.

Fingers crossed that the roads will be sorted soon, they were just horrendous, I think the top speed we managed to get from Cowes to Yarmouth was about 25mph. 

Ian


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi
We enjoyed a 5 night trip to the IOW with Red Funnel. It was a package with a choice of campsites. We chose Waverley Park, East Cowes, because it was an easy walk to the chain ferry to Cowes proper (free for pedestrians) where there was a good choice of shops and eateries.

The site is also very close to Osborne House. How quiet it will be in June, we don't know, but certainly enjoyed our stay there last March, good value too.
Mrs Groucho


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stayed at the Waverley Campsite in Cowes at Christmas. If you go to the IOW get a quote from Red Funnel Ferries for both the campsite and ferry crossing but also get a quote from the campsite. I found by booking with the campsite I got 7 nights for the same price as 5 booked through the ferry company.

If your remotely interested in motoring the National Motor Museum at Beaulieu in the New Forest is fantastic and Osborne House on the IOW is really good as well.


----------



## 131295 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Some good recommendations.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As said on previous posts above setthorns near brockenhurst,and it was here we got a CCI card reduction as well as the OAP one. If you really want to get away from it all,try Mately wood,thats just outside Lyndhurst, have fun,its magical. Both are Forest holiday sites,old Forestry commission sites,but all of a high standard.
Jented


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

We've been regular visitors to the IoW since 1988 and to my knowledge the only site that ticks your box is Waverley Park, East Cowes. Failing that the island has a fantastic Bus Service but not all the sites are on or even near regular routes particularly the Caravan Club Site at Southlands (currently closed for renovation) and Camping and Caravanning Site at Adgestone. The Orchards at Newbridge would not be our first second third or even fourth choice as we've had experiences of noisy behaviour on more than one visit in the past however they are on a fairly regular Bus route. Waverley Park has always been quiet for us in June but that was before the introduction of new tiered hardstands. We've never been there since the improvements. 

June is a lovely time of year to visit the Island and if you're fortunate to be there for the Round the Island Yacht Race then catch the open top Bus from Yarmouth to Needles Battery and watch the hundreds of yachts rounding the Needles, a most spectacular sight.

Hope you enjoy it, we shall when we're there for 2 weeks in August.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't help on the campsites, but these might help....

Cowes - 
Corries cabin, for fish and chips
Cowes week, on the last day usually has an impressive fireworks display.
The Foley [pub] overlooks the river medina, decent food, a few too many yachties for my liking!

Sandown - 
Isle of Wight Garlic farm, have lots of testers and a nice cafe

Ventnor - 
Spyglass [pub] overlooking the see, cracking crab sandwiches
Botanical Gardens, free, just pay to park
The Hambrough restaurant - Michelin star restaurant, very good, around £26 for 3 course lunch!

Liz Earle is also in Ryde if that's your thing...

Scooter rally is last bank holiday in August, a great sight loads of lambrettas and scooters doing a lap round the island.

hth

wilse


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we are off to the iow in april we have booked to go to whitecliffe bay we have been to the island a few times over the years but this will be the first time with the mh but if all things get sorted we are taking our car as well so we can get about as we will have the kids and dog


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have just had a week over at The Waverley and it is very quiet with superb views, the pitches are now all tiered and it gives most pitches stunning views of The Solent etc.
We also stayed at The Orchards last year and found the facilities A1 we were there the week the new toliet block opened.

The only drawback is The oRchards is a little out of the way.
Hope this helps

great value trip through Red Funnel


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

hi we are currently on waverly park site is excellent but we move to whitecliff on the 28th for the season as waverly couldnt fit us in for the whole season so anyone coming out we are in field 3 pitch no 2 from 28/32010 to 10/10/2010. look forward to seeing any visitors. kev


----------

